# "sys-kernel/linux-firmware" vs. "make firmware_install"

## nagmat84

If I compile a new kernel I have the option to run the commands

```
make firmware

make firmware_install

```

 which installs files into /lib/firmware.

But there is also the package "sys-kernel/linux-firmware" that also installs files into the same directory. I usually get a warning about file collisions. Presumably, the make file of the kernel generates some of the files that are also included in the package sys-kernel/linux-firmware.

This raises the question, if one of the options is obsolete or if they are mutually exclusive. If so what should I use (firmware files from the kernel or from the packge)? However, I have the feeling that neither is a true subset of the other, i.e. there are some files that are only included one.

----------

## eccerr0r

I normally just use the linux-firmware package as it contains more images and I forget to make firmware firmware_install ... but yes due to collisions they're somewhat mutually exclusive.

It depends on which firmwares you need.  Typically you need a specific one for wifi or video cards, and use the one that contains what you need.  If you're trying to stay completely in kernel then use the in kernel images, else you're stuck with using linux-firmware anyway.

----------

